# Back Hall bench plan



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

My wife wants a bench for our back hall, just looking for something simple, no back, just a bench. Does anyone have a picture or plans for a simple bench? I could just go throw something together but I am looking to get a little more inspiration and do something a little more ornate. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

What do you mean by "a little more ornate". More ornate than what? You could do a simple trestle style bench with intricately carved legs/cross piece or you could do a rustic style "a la Daren" and make natural legs with a slab seat, or you could go Asian-esque with some curved and tapered legs that are reminiscent of a shinto shrine or plenty of other options. What do you like?


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess when I say "ornate" I just mean that I do not want a 2x4 or simple 5 board pine bench. The design does not have to be overly complicated because it is just going in the back hall and you will honestly not see it much. I just want something that is maybe a simple bench with a little more detail to look nicer and more decorative not just plain. The bench is going to be painted white to match the woodwork in our kitchen so I though added details to the bench would just look nicer. I was hoping that people would give me some pictures and I could just use them to get some ideas.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's one that I built recently. Sketchup plans are included in the thread. Very simple to build....

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/bench-bookshelf-15475/

Brad


----------

